# Mitfahrer aus Rheinhessen & Umgebung gesucht



## rebell74 (25. Februar 2013)

gleich vorweg... ich kenne die Beinharten,

... jedoch bin ich im Moment alles andere als Beinhart (außerdem scheue ich große Gruppen), deshalb suche ich einen oder zwei Leidensgenossen der/die Lust hat/haben seine/ihre Fitnes wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen. Gerne nach Feierabend (ab 18°°) oder am WE.

Zu mir, bin m38J, Nichtraucher & Nichttrinker und besitze derzeit nur ein HT mit eingeschränkter Kletterfähigkeit (32/28), außerdem Übergewicht aber Motivation.

Ich plane Touren, zu Beginn vor der Haustüre (Selztal, Kuhberg etc...), oder übers WE auch im PällserWald  zu fahren. Gerne technisch anspruchsvoll(er) (Singletrails, Spitzkehren etc.) jedoch keine wilden Downhills oder Sprünge... dazu fehlt mir das Material

Wer kommt mit???


----------



## stanleydobson (25. Februar 2013)

Generell hab ich an soetwas interesse, allerdings mangelt es mir an flexibilität und ab 18 uhr ist ja doch noch recht duster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted140621 (25. Februar 2013)

rebell74 schrieb:


> Nichttrinker



Shit, alles Andere passt !


----------



## rebell74 (25. Februar 2013)

Naja, ich geb nen Gatorade aus


----------



## schoeppi (18. März 2013)

Hallo rebell74!

Was heisst als Ort "nähe Mainz" konkret?


----------



## rebell74 (19. März 2013)

49Â° 55â² N , 8Â° 12â² O
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.

..
 okay, es ist Nieder-Olm


----------



## stanleydobson (19. März 2013)

Hehe da hab ich mal gewohnt


----------



## Deleted140621 (19. März 2013)

Der schönste Saulheimer Vorort !


----------



## rebell74 (19. März 2013)

ja, Saulheim hat wirklich ne ganz tolle Sache...
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
 den Blick nach Nieder-Olm


----------



## Deleted140621 (19. März 2013)

Sehr humorvoll die Einwohner dort !


----------



## marc077 (25. März 2013)

Hallo, ich starte zur abendlichen Runde immer in Schornsheim. Mein Heimatrevier seit Jugendzeiten ist KH. Wenn`s jetzt vom Wetter her wieder aufwärts geht, bin ich am Wochenende dort auch gerne unterwegs. Wer also mal Lust hat für Feierabendrunden in den Weinbergen oder eben wochenends in KH, melden.
Momentan bin ich allerdings zwangsweise stillgelegt. Bike hat keine Bremsen wegen Magura Umtauschaktion. Das Paket sollte auch eigentlich schon letzten Montag nach Bad Urach gehen. Hab meine Frau dazu beauftragt. Und was erzählt die mir am Wochenende? "Das Paket liegt noch in meinem Auto. Ich kam noch nicht dazu."

Nun, falls jemand Tips hat wie man sich hier verhalten soll, dann her damit. Ansonsten wieder einmal ´was gelernt dabei: am besten immer alles selbst machen.

Gruß, Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (25. März 2013)

marc077 schrieb:


> "Das Paket liegt noch in meinem Auto. Ich kam noch nicht dazu."
> 
> Nun, falls jemand Tips hat wie man sich hier verhalten soll, dann her damit. Ansonsten wieder einmal ´was gelernt dabei: am besten immer alles selbst machen.
> 
> Gruß, Marc


 
In den Keller gehn und den alten Kühlschrank zusammen treten!
Anschließend bitterlich weinen......

Irgendwie beruhigend aber auch beängstigent,wir sitzen doch alle im gleichen Boot!


----------



## Lakland (2. April 2013)

Hallo rebell74,

ich komme aus Stadecken, wir können gerne zusammen den Selztal Radweg unsicher machen  
Ich suche auch Leute, hier in der Gegend, mit denen man direkt von der Haustür aus losfahren kann und die nicht ganz so durchtrainiert sind...


----------



## Deleted140621 (24. April 2013)

Warm genug wäre es jetzt ja !
Wie schaut es aus mit einer Runde z.B. am 1. Mai ?


----------



## Strich8 (24. April 2013)

Hallo,

ich hab seit zehn Tagen auch ein MTB 29er HT (nach vier Monaten ohne Sport) und Interesse an gemeinsamen Touren, die nicht gerade auf Beinhart-Niveau sind. Gestern bin ich bei denen die Gonsenheimer Runde mit gefahren - holla! 

Den Lance4 kann man aber nicht mitnehmen, der ist zu gut trainiert ;-)

Meine Haustür ist in Bodenheim.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Deleted140621 (24. April 2013)

Der Lance4 ist aber nicht nur älter, sondern in seiner Entwicklung als Genussmensch auch wesentlich schwerer geworden. 

Sogar das relativ neue Trennscheibenrad aus Koblenz hat er seit über 6 Monaten nicht mehr bewegt, es steht zum Verkauf !

Give him a chance. . . .


----------



## marc077 (25. April 2013)

Eilmeldung: fahre ca. 18:30 Uhr in Schornsheim los. GA Niveau. Ca. 18:50 komm ich in N-O an der Bundesstraße unterm Viadukt aus Richtung Sörgenloch durch. dann Stadecken, Ingelheim, Gau-Algesheim, Felder nach Schwabenheim, Stadecken, Schornsheim. Wer sich anschließen mag, kurze PM.
Gruß, Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lakland (25. April 2013)

kann heut leider nicht sonst wär ich dazu gestoßen...


----------



## Deleted140621 (27. April 2013)

Habe für morgen meinen Startplatz beim restlos ausgebuchten R(hein)flach Marathon des TUS Griesheim (bei Darmstadt) abzugeben.

Mehr Infos hier:
http://tusradsport.de/?page_id=2551

Gefahren wird im geschlossenen Verband, bin für die 25er Gruppe gemeldet,
Startzeit ist um 08:10 Uhr.

Bei Interesse bitte PN !


----------



## marc077 (27. April 2013)

interessant, aber aufgrund von Geburtstag heute und ca. 40 Sushi rolls im Bauch .....


----------



## schoeppi (29. April 2013)

Das ist doch was für Rennräder, oder?

Laaaaangweilig......aber ist ja eh schon vorbei.


----------



## Deleted140621 (29. April 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Das ist doch was für Rennräder, oder?



Deswegen ! 
Der Renner steht ja auch zum Verkauf. . . . , mein Bedarf an unzähligen Ereignissen mit Autofahrern ist bestens gedeckt !
Da laß ich mich lieber von ner Wildsau im Wald umrennen. 

Jemand hier am Sonntag beim Schinderhannes dabei ?


----------



## schoeppi (29. April 2013)

Jep.

Heute noch angemeldet, auf den letzten Drücker quasi.
Kurzstrecke.


----------



## marc077 (29. April 2013)

Bazillus in Hals und Nase haben mich im Griff. Vorbereitung mal wieder im Allerwertesten.


----------



## Deleted140621 (5. Mai 2013)

Geht am nächsten Donnerstag was ?


----------



## Strich8 (7. Mai 2013)

Gerne, hat Herr Lance einen Tourenvorschlag?


----------



## schiggyf (8. Mai 2013)

Strich8 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab seit zehn Tagen auch ein MTB 29er HT (nach vier Monaten ohne Sport) und Interesse an gemeinsamen Touren, die nicht gerade auf Beinhart-Niveau sind. Gestern bin ich bei denen die Gonsenheimer Runde mit gefahren - holla!


Tach Michael,
so schlimm wars jetzt auch nicht 

Ich war an dem Tag auch das erste Mal mit den Beinharten im GoWa, kenne sie aber schon von einigen Runden im Wiesbadener Stadtwald.

Ich bin auch öfters mal alleine im GoWa unterwegs (unter der Woche schaffe ich den Beinharten Termin um 18:30 nur selten).

Morgen werde ich, wenns Wetter einigermaßen passt, eine Runde durch den GoWa und Wackernheimer Hang fahren (in etwa SOWAS).

Technisch ist die Runde einfach, konditionell ist halt immer abhängig von Geschwindigkeit und Pausen. Ich bin aber auch gerne mal gemütlich unterwegs 

Wenn du Lust hast könnte man sich im GoWa an der Vierzehn Nothelfer Kapelle oder evtl. auch an der Coface Arena treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted140621 (8. Mai 2013)

Hallo Michael,

habe heute das Wetter nochmal genutzt und eine etwas längere MTB Runde im AsphaltWaldMix nach der Arbeit gedreht. Frankfurt liegt ja fast direkt am Feldberg.   Jetzt bin ich etwas müde nach den RR-Forum konformen 132 Km und 1.400 Hömmes.
Morgen wird es etwas feuchter werden, also von innen meine ich jetzt.

Bin also raus. . . , Deine Kontaktdaten habe ich ja jetzt. . . . , melde mich dann telefonisch, der Faden hier scheint nicht zu funzen.

Wenigstens auf die Reservebank kann man sich verlassen, schiggyf, der AH Fitnessguru aus dem Schmalspurforum ist jetzt im Spiel.

 @Frank, nachträglich alles Gute zum 50., bleib fit, wünsche Dir viel pannen- und unfallfreie Radkilometer.


----------



## Strich8 (8. Mai 2013)

LANCE4 schrieb:


> ...schiggyf, der AH Fitnessguru aus dem Schmalspurforum ist jetzt im Spiel.



AH? Bitte ankreuzen

( ) Autohaus
( ) Atzes Henker
( ) Alte Herren
( ) Asphaltheld


----------



## Strich8 (9. Mai 2013)

schiggyf schrieb:


> Wenn du Lust hast könnte man sich im GoWa an der Vierzehn Nothelfer Kapelle oder evtl. auch an der Coface Arena treffen.



Das klingt gut!


----------



## marc077 (9. Mai 2013)

um wieviel Uhr startet ihr denn? Ich bin erstmal noch mit meinem Kleinen allein. Lockere Runde bevorzugt da noch leichte Ausläufer von Erkältung vorhanden. 
Regenradar zeigt bisher nichts bis Spätnachmittag. Jedenfalls nichts in der Art wie vor ein paar Tagen mit kirschkerngroßen Hagelkörnern und 60 l Wasser in 15 min.


----------



## Strich8 (9. Mai 2013)

Für den Kleinen kann ich Dir einen Römer Jockey mitbringen ;-)

Zeitlich bin ich flexibel, wenn Frank ein Zeichen gibt, könnte ich 30 Min. später an der VZNH-Kapelle sein.


----------



## schiggyf (9. Mai 2013)

Ok, ich wäre dann auch mal wach 

Ist 12:30 an der VZNH im GoWa ok?


----------



## schiggyf (9. Mai 2013)

Strich8 schrieb:


> AH? Bitte ankreuzen
> 
> ( ) Autohaus
> ( ) Atzes Henker
> ...


Jou, würde mich auch interessieren.

Lanci ist ja bekannt für seine abstrakte Ausdrucksweise


----------



## Deleted140621 (9. Mai 2013)

Der abstrakte Ur-Gedanke war "Alte Herren" ! Muss ich jetzt aber revidieren,
AH steht für "Alter Hetzfotz" !

Euch viel Spaß auf den Todestrails im GoWa.


----------



## schiggyf (9. Mai 2013)

LANCE4 schrieb:


> Der abstrakte Ur-Gedanke war "Alte Herren" ! Muss ich jetzt aber revidieren,
> AH steht für "Alter Hetzfotz" !


AHa 




LANCE4 schrieb:


> Euch viel Spaß auf den Todestrails im GoWa.


Bisher bin ich ja noch alleine.

Muß den Termin aber auch um 30 min. nach hinten verschieben, also 13 Uhr an der VZNH, oder wie das Ding heißt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc077 (9. Mai 2013)

Wie sind denn die Koordinaten der VZNH???
Ein Vatertag, wie man ihn sich vorstellt. Eigentlich wollte ich schon längst im Sattel sitzen. "Schatzi, ich hab nen Platten am Pferdehänger und steh damit am Real. Kommst du?"
Toll. Abfahrt bei mir nunmehr wohl erst 14 Uhr in Schornsheim. Dann N-O, Stadecken, Selztal, Ingelheim, Fähre und Niederwalddenkmal und zurück, oder weiter über Gau Algesheim Bingen und zurück oder Gau Algesheim, Appenheim, Bubenheim und zurück. Also eher flach.
Wer da mit mag: ca 14:25 in N-O am Viadukt an der L432 vom Feld aus Richtung Sörgenloch kommend oder aber ca. 14:40 am Ortseingang Stadecken von N-O kommend.


----------



## Strich8 (10. Mai 2013)

schiggyf schrieb:


> 13 Uhr an der VZNH, oder wie das Ding heißt.



Sorry, hab's gestern verpeilt, hatte mich auf die Email-Benachrichtigung verlassen und nicht mehr in den Thread geschaut. Aber da kommt wohl nix, wenn man sich nicht nach jedem neuen Post einloggt.

Bin dann gestern noch eine Runde durch die Reben über Nierstein, Schwabsburg, Selzen gefahren.

 @_marc_: die 14-Nothelfer-Kapelle erreichst Du über die Kapellenstraße in Gonsenheim. 50.007201, 8.198418 sagt Google Maps.


----------



## Keepiru (18. Mai 2013)

ich hätte JETZT gerade bock, bin mit dem rasenmähen fertig und habe noch motivation übrig. sollte ich bis 15:00 keinen zum kurbeln gefunden haben, werf ich mir doch nen film rein und strampel 2 stunden auf der rolle. :/


----------



## marc077 (18. Mai 2013)

Rolle? Bei dem Wetter??? Ich häng leider noch mit Frau und Kind in WI auf dem Pfinfstturnier fest. Will aber heute unbedingt nochmals die Kurbeln rotieren lassen. Spätestens 19 Uhr soll es losgehen. In Schornsheim.


----------



## Keepiru (18. Mai 2013)

marc077 schrieb:


> Rolle? Bei dem Wetter??? Ich häng leider noch mit Frau und Kind in WI auf dem Pfinfstturnier fest. Will aber heute unbedingt nochmals die Kurbeln rotieren lassen. Spätestens 19 Uhr soll es losgehen. In Schornsheim.



naja..... ich finde nen guter film ist auf der trainingsrolle spassiger als eine runde alleine durchs wilde nieder-olmer weinbergistan. 
ich bin hier schon ein paar jahre unterwegs, aber ich habe bisher allenfalls 200m strecke direkt hier gefunden die "spass" macht.  
heute kann ich leider nicht (mehr), da ich gleich nach würzburg muss.... papa hat geburtstag. da schlagen leider familiäre verpflichtungen zu. 

aber ernsthaft: schön das hier mal ein paar leute auftauchen.
ich bin nur selten da, aber wenn ich mal zuhause bin, bin ich immer gern unterwegs. leider ist das immer ziemlich kurzfristig bei mir.


----------



## Keepiru (20. Mai 2013)

Hallo Zusammen!

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, will ich nächsten Samstag ne Tour am Donnersberg fahren. Geplant sind ca. 30km und 1000hm.
Tempo "langsam" -> Ich habe jemanden dabei der eine ganze Weile pausieren musste und laut eigener Aussage "nicht fit" ist. Fahrtechnisch "leicht" gewürzt mit ein paar technischen Passagen. Los gehts gegen Mittag am Gasthaus Wildenstein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted140621 (23. Mai 2013)

Keepiru schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> 
> Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, will ich nächsten Samstag ne Tour am Donnersberg fahren. Geplant sind ca. 30km und 1000hm.
> Tempo "langsam" -> Ich habe jemanden dabei der eine ganze Weile pausieren musste und laut eigener Aussage "nicht fit" ist. Fahrtechnisch "leicht" gewürzt mit ein paar technischen Passagen. Los gehts gegen Mittag am Gasthaus Wildenstein.


 
Auf einen kühlen Fangoride habe ich keine Lust !
Sonst aber gute Idee, kenne die Gegend nämlich noch nicht.

Werde am Samstag etwas ausgedehnter die rheinhessischen Betonwege bearbeiten um genug Kalorien zu verbrauchen, damit ich diese abends beim Fußballschauen wieder hemmungslos auffüllen kann.


----------



## Keepiru (23. Mai 2013)

Angeblich ist es Samstag mal eher trocken.... Bin sehr gespannt.


----------



## Deleted140621 (23. Mai 2013)

Keepiru schrieb:


> Angeblich ist es Samstag mal eher trocken.... Bin sehr gespannt.


 
Kann mir nicht vorstellen das daß Geläuf nach der Waschküche sich bis Samstag normalisiert ! 
Tipp: Muddy Marrys draufziehen.


----------



## Strich8 (23. Mai 2013)

LANCE4 schrieb:


> Werde am Samstag etwas ausgedehnter die rheinhessischen *Betonwege* *bearbeiten* um genug Kalorien zu verbrauchen, damit ich diese abends beim Fußballschauen wieder hemmungslos auffüllen kann.


 
Gute Idee!


----------



## Keepiru (23. Mai 2013)

LANCE4 schrieb:


> Kann mir nicht vorstellen das daß Geläuf nach der Waschküche sich bis Samstag normalisiert !
> Tipp: Muddy Marrys draufziehen.



wo willst du denn kurbeln?


----------



## Deleted140621 (23. Mai 2013)

. . . .bin raus für's WE !


----------



## marc077 (2. Juni 2013)

So, ab mit 30 kg Zusatzgewicht (Hänger plus Kind) auf die Wingertswege.


----------



## Deleted140621 (3. Juni 2013)

Auf geht's zur RTF ! 
(Rheinhochwasser Touristik Fahrt)


----------



## Deleted140621 (4. Juni 2013)

Am Wochenende geht's mal zur Abwechselung in die Pfalz !
http://www.mountainbikepark-pfaelzerwald.de/index.php?id=tour_4_hochspeyer


----------



## Deleted140621 (5. Juni 2013)

Keiner Lust auf Trails ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strich8 (5. Juni 2013)

Isch, ja sischer! Die gibt es doch im GoWa zwei Mal pro Woche...


----------



## Deleted140621 (5. Juni 2013)

Als "GoWa Mogli" reitzt mich dieser nur noch bedingt, primär in den Winterwintermonaten wenn das sandige Geläuf seinen Vorteil ausspielen kann.

Jetzt ist die Zeit für richtigen Wald und Trails . . . .


----------



## Strich8 (5. Juni 2013)

LANCE4 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist die Zeit für richtigen Wald und Trails . . .



Wenn man konditions- und fahrtechnisch soweit ist, ist sicher schön da!

Anreise per Auto und wann willst Du hin?


----------



## schoeppi (6. Juni 2013)

Das sieht schön aus!

Wie lange ist denn die Anreise?
Findet man sich da auch ohne GPS zurecht?


----------



## Strich8 (6. Juni 2013)

Am So. ist ja auch die Edelstein-CTF bei Idar-Oberstein, da wollte ich mit dem Junior hin. Soll dem Vernehmen nach eine gute Veranstaltung sein.


----------



## Deleted140621 (7. Juni 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Das sieht schön aus!
> 
> Wie lange ist denn die Anreise?
> Findet man sich da auch ohne GPS zurecht?



Gemütlich mit dem Auto ab Nackenheim schätze ich ca. 45 Minuten.
Die Strecken sind gut ausgeschildert. Geht ohne GPS.
Leider bin erkältet und muß dieses Wochenende pausieren.


----------



## schiggyf (8. Juni 2013)

Nabend Rhoihesse,

die Edelstein-CTF würde mich ja auch mal reizen aber bei der etwas unsicheren Wetterlage am Sonntag ist mir der Aufwand (Anreise usw.) zu groß (das gleiche gilt auch für den Pälzer Wald).

Heute Abend bin ich mal (schon  ) wieder meine MTB Feierabendrunde durch den OO-Wald und GoWa gefahren. Bei dem Wetter ein richtiger Genuß 

Dadurch inspiriert dachte ich ich biete am Sonntag mal, vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt einigermaßen mit, eine Mainzer Wälder Runde an.
Treffpunkt könnte die alte Ziegelei in MZ-Bretzenheim sein. Von dort aus, zum warm werden, über den Lerchenberg in den OO-Wald. Dann an Finthen vorbei in den GoWa. Im GoWa erst mal Richtung Kapelle und dann im nördlichen Teil nach Heidenfahrt. Dann zur Sandmühle hoch und einen Abstecher an den Wackernheimer Hang. Von dort wieder in den GoWa und ab nach Gonsenheim.
Alles in allem ca. 60km und 700Hm. 

Wer Lust?


----------



## Deleted140621 (8. Juni 2013)

schiggyf schrieb:


> Nabend Rhoihesse,
> 
> die Edelstein-CTF würde mich ja auch mal reizen aber bei der etwas unsicheren Wetterlage am Sonntag ist mir der Aufwand (Anreise usw.) zu groß (das gleiche gilt auch für den Pälzer Wald).
> 
> ...



Schöne Runde, sicherlich gespickt mit allen rheinhessischen Todestrails ! 
Und dann noch mit einem und hochintellektuellem Guide auf höchstem Fitnessniveau ! Sehr verlockend ! Leider krank ! Aber wir beide fahren eh nicht mehr zusammen . . . .


----------



## schiggyf (8. Juni 2013)

LANCE4 schrieb:


> Schöne Runde, sicherlich gespickt mit allen rheinhessischen Todestrails !


Ja für dich bestimmt zu anspruchslos aber vielleicht gibts ja noch ein paar Anfänger hier außer mir 




LANCE4 schrieb:


> Und dann noch mit einem und hochintellektuellem Guide auf höchstem Fitnessniveau ! Sehr verlockend ! Leider krank ! Aber wir beide fahren eh nicht mehr zusammen . . . .


Hoffe nicht das du beim Gedanken mit mir fahren zu müssen krank geworden bist 
Trotzdem noch gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strich8 (8. Juni 2013)

Hi Frank,
bin heute beim Biketreff Kleinaustr. mitgefahren mit 38 km und 800 Hm und werde daher morgen pausieren.
Ein anderes Mal sicher gerne!
Michael


----------



## marc077 (15. Juni 2013)

Ist einer morgen hier am Start?
http://www.mtv-kronberg.de/news/radsport_mtb/challenge201/


----------



## Deleted140621 (15. Juni 2013)

Morgen mal ne Rennradrunde !


----------



## Strich8 (15. Juni 2013)

Ich habe vor, nach Kronberg zu fahren, um dort um 8 h zu starten.


----------



## Keepiru (15. Juni 2013)

viel spass euch! 
ich bin das letzes jahr gefahren. war ne sehr schöne tour.


----------



## marc077 (15. Juni 2013)

ich starte mit meinem Bürokollegen um spätestens 10 Uhr. Vielleicht sieht man sich. Sind beide mit schwarzen Canyons unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strich8 (16. Juni 2013)

Mir hat es gut gefallen heute im Taunus. Die kleine Runde war bei mir nach Strava 36,8 km und 811 Hm. Super Verpflegung, gut beschildert und eine flüssig zu fahrende Strecke. Als bei der Abfahrt vom Sandplacken allerdings zunehmend Wanderer auftauchten, fühlte ich mich in der frühen Startzeit absolut bestätigt.


----------



## marc077 (16. Juni 2013)

War sehr gut gemacht heute. Zwar hätte ich mir als Nichtortskundiger etwas mehr und deutlichere Wegmarkierungen gewünscht, aber im Ganzen wirklich gelungene Veranstaltung. Knapp 300 Teilnehmer. Wir haben unterwegs einen Dritten aufgenommen und hatten so ne recht lockere unterhaltsame Tour. 54,3 km, 1371 Hm. Nächste Woche ist in Oberursel Bike Marathon vom Mountain Sports eV. Vier Strecken. Hat den jemand schon auf dem Plan?


----------



## Strich8 (17. Juni 2013)

marc077 schrieb:


> Nächste Woche ist in Oberursel Bike Marathon vom Mountain Sports eV. Vier Strecken. Hat den jemand schon auf dem Plan?


 
Der kling auch interessant, hatte mir der nette Helfer an der Straßenecke beim MTV-Gelände auch empfohlen.

Allerdings gibt es am So. eine zeitliche konkurrierende Beinhart-Clubtour im Binger Wald, mal sehen, was es wird.


----------



## Ripman (17. Juni 2013)

Strich8 schrieb:


> Allerdings gibt es am So. eine zeitliche konkurrierende Beinhart-Clubtour im Binger Wald, mal sehen, was es wird.



Kann Dir diese Runde empfehlen. Mal ein etwas anderes Geläuf und sehr schöne Aussichten. Und ein paar Höhenmeter gibts auch


----------



## Strich8 (17. Juni 2013)

Ripman schrieb:


> Kann Dir diese Runde empfehlen. Mal ein etwas anderes Geläuf und sehr schöne Aussichten. Und ein paar Höhenmeter gibts auch


 
Danke, habe mich mal für Variante A angemeldet. 

Vorgestern Rheingau-Taunus mit Beinhart, gestern die CTF in Kronberg  - et läuft!!


----------



## Ripman (17. Juni 2013)

Chapeau, wie der Engländer zu sagen pflegt.


----------



## schoeppi (17. Juni 2013)

Ach, das ist ja gar keine Marathon in Oberursel, ist ja ne CTF.
Hatte mich schon gefreut (und auch gewundert das ich das übersehen hatte).
Schade, hätte mal schön gepasst.


----------



## marc077 (17. Juni 2013)

Korrekt. Angepriesen allerdings als 9. Oberurseler Bike Marathon.
http://www.mountain-sports-ev.de/bm2013/


----------



## marc077 (21. Juni 2013)

So, jemand dabei am Sonntag in Oberursel?


----------



## Deleted140621 (21. Juni 2013)

Bin in Sachen Judo unterwegs, MTB Marathon erst wieder nach meinem Sommerurlaub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc077 (29. Juni 2013)

So, gleich der zweite Versuch tubeless unterwegs zu sein. Ist einer von euch ebenfalls ohne Schäuche unterwegs und kann Erfahrungen teilen?
Gruß, Marc


----------



## marc077 (23. Juli 2013)

Ist jemand von euch mit strava unterwegs?


----------



## marc077 (30. September 2013)

Funkstille seit den Sommerferien? Alle und jeder verschollen?
By the way: mein Startort für Ausfahrten im Rheinhessischen ist seit 1.9. nun wieder Stadtecken-Elsheim.

Gruß, Marc


----------



## schoeppi (30. September 2013)

ich hab Strava.


----------



## Deleted140621 (30. September 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> ich hab Strava.



Für was ?


----------



## schoeppi (1. Oktober 2013)

Zum aufzeichnen, wo, wann, was, wie ich gefahren bin.

Ganz interessant (und manchmal auch frustrierend).


----------



## sebimaze (1. Oktober 2013)

www.trailsurfer-rheinhessen.de
ist ein neuer verein in Rheinhessen mit sitz in Hahnheim. schaut mal vorbei


----------



## Deleted140621 (20. August 2015)

Hat sich hier etwas ergeben ?
Rolle immer noch oft alleine durch die Zuckerrübenäcker.


----------



## Derivator22 (20. August 2015)

Was ist denn "dein" Rheinhessen? Gerne auch via PN.
LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted140621 (20. August 2015)

Wohne in Saulheim !


----------



## Nori83 (10. September 2015)

Komme aus Alzey


----------



## klaus1 (2. Oktober 2015)

Komme aus Oppenheim


----------

